# Puppy w/ allergies



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi I just got Hoss about a month ago, and hes had problems from day one. We were told he had distemper, turned out it was an upper resperatory infection, he was deaf...turned out it was an ear infection. He has dull fur...definitely had worms. The only thing we have not been able to figure out is his scratching. 

He doesnt have fleas or worms anymore, but the scratching is insistent. He is beginning to lose hair and whatnot. I am thinking it maybe was an allergy, and its possible that I havent given it time to get out of his system, but he doesnt seem to be doing better at all. He was on Nutro, but after researching alot about dogfoods, I realized that this was not good esp. if you are considering allergies because of the amount of corn and gluten in the first five ingredients. I recently have been doing a home made diet of 
1st week batch) Ground turkey, oatmeal, wheat rice, green beans, and carrots
2nd week batch) boiled chicken personally peeled from the bone, green beans, carrots, white rice, and oatmeal. -Devoid of wheat

I am concerned that bc hes a puppy (bout ten weeks) es not getting enough in his diet for proper growth and, regardless, nothing seems to be helping anyway. 

Please let me know any ideas that you may have...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Smilez4u0102 said:


> Please let me know any ideas that you may have...


Mange is a good possiblity.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you had him allergy tested yet? I'd take him back to the vet and ask them to check for mange and allergies (both food and environmental). He could have a grain intolerance. 

Poor pup's had a rough life for being so cute and little. At least he has someone who's willing to help him out now. Whatever you do, don't let the vet convince you to put him in Science Diet, Iams, Purina, Royal Canin, or any of those other low-quality crap foods that pay vets to recommend them.


----------



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

I dont think its mange, although I guess it could be. It just doesnt seem like its quite to that extreme.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*home made food*

ohlordy,poor precious little baby!
I too had starting maken my home made food,oatmeal,etc.I was puting all these great ingredients in there food.
They all started haven itchy feet,so I bought the wellness duck and rice and put acv in there water,all look great now.
Nice fluffy coats,no red on there paws and no ittcy feet.
I wish your furbaby well,I hope I helped.
Also I do give them pumpkin they love it,also I took away all of the homemade treats I was makeing.Its hard at first and 1 of my furbabies went on a food strike for 2 days.lol But,he finally started eating.there stubborn babies.good luck nez


----------



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

I know its been a while since I have messaged anyone back...but I do believe that I have found the sorce of Hoss' itching. I had switched him to a potatoe and duck formula dog food from Natural Balance, but his condition increasingly worsened. I believe now, thanks to y'alls help, that its sarcoptic mange and my vet agreed with me. He is getting treatment, and I will within the next few weeks hopefully see a dramatic improvement. 

Do you think I should keep him of the limited ingredient diets for safe measure?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Smilez4u0102 said:


> Do you think I should keep him of the limited ingredient diets for safe measure?


No need to but I wouldn't go back to the diet with all the veggies in it. Check out the prey model raw diet on my web page in my sig.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, that'll definitely be the easiest on his system and the best for him in the long and short and forever term.


----------

